# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Complete Whey (Warriolab)

## -Giannis-

Την ειδα στο site του xtreme stores...... τι λετε? σχετικα φθηνη μου φενεται σε σχεση με τις αλλες.....









*LINK*

----------


## Kolorizos

τι λετε..σκεφτομαι να το αγορασω αλλα ανισηχω για την ελλειψη αμινοξεων

----------


## Anithos

τι εννοεις φιλε οτι δεν εχει ;..............εχει φιλε μου εχει,μην ανησυχεις ,αυτα που εχει μεσα η καθε πρωτεινη, αλλο επειδη δεν τα γραφει αναλυτικα.

----------


## Bulky

Και στην συσκευασια των 2270 γρ είναι ακόμα πιο φθηνη,κοντα στα 55 Ευρω.
Απ΄οτι διαβασα είναι φόρμουλα και αποτελειται από 3 πηγες πρωτεϊνης,ίσως για αυτο είναι και πιο φθηνη.

----------


## -Giannis-

την δοκιμασα σημερα σε σοκολατα...... απο διαλυτοτητα *10/10* καλητερη δεν εχω δει... απο γευση τωρα.... εχει μια πολυ πολυ απαλη γευση σοκολατα..... δεν ξερω μπορει να εβαλα εγω πολυ νερο, παντως πηνετε πολυ ευχαριστα *8,5/10*. θα την δοκιμασω και με λιγοτερο νερο.

----------


## Machiavelli

Ψάχνω γι αυτή την warriorlab αλλά δε μπορώ να βρω τίποτα. Οι τιμές της είναι πολύ καλές στην ελληνική αγορά αλλά δε ξέρω πως είναι ποιοτικά. Τουλάχιστον τα αμινοξέα της πρωτεΐνης κάπου πρέπει να τα βρούμε, αν τα βρει κάποιος ας τα ποστάρει παρακαλώ.

----------


## -Giannis-

* Συστατικα:* Μειγμα πρωτεινης ορου γαλακτος που αποτελειται απο Whey protein concetrate, Whey protein isolate, Whey protein hydrolysate, αποβουτυρωμενη σκονη κακαο, BCAA αμινοξεα (ισολευκινη, βαλινη, λευκινη), γλουταμινη, αρωμα σοκολατας, γλυκαντικο (σουρκαλοζη)


*Τυπικο Προφιλ Αμινοξεων ανα 100g πρωτεινης* 

Ισολευκινη*      *5.6*

Λευκινη*          *10.65*

Λυσινη*             *9.12*

Μεθιονινη*        *1.9*

Φαινυλαλανινη*  *3.52*

Θρεονινη*        * 6.77*

Τρυπτοφανη*  *  1.9*

Βαλινη*            * 5.78*

Αλανινη           *5.23*

Αργινινη          *2.62*

Ασπαρτικο οξυ   * 9.93*

Κυστεινη         *2.26*

Γλουταμινικο οξυ    *17.15*

Γλυκινη           *2.08*

Ιστιδινη*        *   1.81*

Προλινη          *5.87*

Σερινη            *4.74*

Τυροσινη        *3.07*

*=Βασικα Αμινοξεα (EAA's)

----------


## Polyneikos

Χωρα κατασκευης;

----------


## -Giannis-

να ελεγε καλα θα ηταν  :01. Razz: 

παντως πανω στο κουτι οτι γραφει στα αγγλικα τα εχει και στα ελληνικα δηλαδη τα γραφει δυο φορες σε ελληνικα και αγγλικα......

και γραφει οτι εισαγεται στην ελλαδα απο την ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΗ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΕ εχει και διευθυνση και τηλεφωνο....... και το site του extreme store

----------


## Machiavelli

Πατέντα των x-treme stores; Δε βρίσκω να υπάρχει πουθενά εκτός Ελλάδας αυτή η εταιρία.

----------


## Polyneikos

Βulkοκατάσταση ;

----------


## -Giannis-

λετε να ειναι μαπα?

----------


## Machiavelli

Δε λέω ντε και καλά πως δεν είναι καλής ποιότητας. Αλλά δηλώνει ότι εισάγεται από εταιρία που είναι ΕΠΕ, ελληνικά πάνω, x-streme stores γράφει... Το τηλέφωνο που δίνει είναι ελληνικό;

----------


## -Giannis-

> Το τηλέφωνο που δίνει είναι ελληνικό;


 yes..... οποτε κατι δεν παει καλα

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια μην φρικαρετε,υπαρχει περίπτωση αυτη η ΕΠΕ να παιρνει τις πρωτες ύλες από μοναδες παραγωγης (όπως κανουν και πολλες εταιρίες)και απλα να βαζουν την συσκευασια και τις ετικέτες.Τα Xtreme Stores θεωρω ότι ελεγχουν τι πουλανε,αποκλειεται εννοω να ασχολουνταν με μια παραγωγη η οποια θα ήταν στον αερα και αναξιόπιστη.
Απλα δίνει στους καταναλωτες και πελατες  την ευκαιρια να έχουν και μια σειρα προϊοντων με μικρο κόστος ,κοινως μια φθηνη επιλογη.Θα φροντίσω να μαθω παντως και θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## nikp81

Τσιμπησα και εγω μια 2270kg χτες και σημερα που θα τη δοκιμασω θα γραψω τη γνωμη μου ..παντως σαν τιμη ειναι 3 ευρω πανω απο την On..
Για On πηγα αλλα δεν ειχε καθολου σοκολατα παρα κατι φραουλες (που δεν μπορω καθολου) οποτε και έφυγα με αυτην  :01. Smile:

----------


## nikp81

Καλη γευση η σοκολατα χωρις φαρμακιλα καθολου ..
Μου φαινεται πιο "πηχτο" απο την Qnt Zero Carb που ειχα παρει , κατι σαν milk shake σοκολατας..
Γευση 8/10 
Απο διαλυτοτητα δε μπορω να πω καθως 3 φορες που πηρα το εκανα σπιτι με φραπιερα..

----------


## Hamlet

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να την χρησιμοποιεί καιρό για να μου πει αν ειναι ικανοποιημένος απο το αποτέλεσμα ; Ρωτάω επειδη τώρα την αγόρασα και μπορώ να πω οτι ειμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος και απο την διαλυτότητα και απο την γευση (σοκολατα) .. Επίσης δεν με φουσκώνει , οπότε σκέφτομαι να πάω να αγοράσω και τον μεγάλο τον κουβά ...απλά θα ήθελα να βεβαιωθώ απο κάποιον που την έχει χρησιμοποιήσει αρκετά οτι δεν είναι μουφα ... thnx

----------


## Mikekan

Πρωτεΐνη είναι φίλε μου, συμπληρώνει το φαγητό σου. Για ποια αποτελέσματα θες να βεβαιωθείς?

----------


## Hamlet

επειδη ειναι η πρωτη φορα που αγοραζω πρωτεινη της οποιας η ετικετα ειναι στα ελληνικα ειμαι λιγακι καχυποπτος..απλα αναρρωτιεμαι αν σε κραταει σε shape και αν αυτα που λεει τα εχει μεσα . Κι επειδη διαβασα καποιες κακες κριτικες εδω , ειπα να ρωτησω τη γνωμη καποιου που την χρησιμοποιεί για καιρό .

----------


## Source Of Energy

> επειδη ειναι η πρωτη φορα που αγοραζω πρωτεινη της οποιας η ετικετα ειναι στα ελληνικα ειμαι λιγακι καχυποπτος..απλα αναρρωτιεμαι αν σε κραταει σε shape και αν αυτα που λεει τα εχει μεσα . Κι επειδη διαβασα καποιες κακες κριτικες εδω , ειπα να ρωτησω τη γνωμη καποιου που την χρησιμοποιεί για καιρό .


Τι εννοεις αν σε κραταει σε shape τι ακριβως περιμενεις να δεις απο την πρωτεινη κ ποιος ειναι ο λογως που εισαι καχυποπτος;;;; Οι κριτικες ειναι ενα μερος του να βγαλεις ενα συμπερασμα αλλα εφ οσων εχεις αγορασει το προιον και το εχεις δοκιμασει μπορεις να κρινεις κ μονος σου.. Απο κει κ περα δεν εχω δει οπως λες ποιο πανω καμια πρωτεινη σε ορο γαλακτος να ειναι πηκτη (εκτος απο καποιες σε γευση κουκις που ειναι ποιο κρεμοδες) κ οσο αναφορα την ετικετα στα ελληνικα απλα πιστευω πως ειναι για να σε διευκολυνει στην αναγνωση.. Απο κει κ περα το προιον ειναι ιρλανδικο που η ιρλανδια σαν χωρα εχει σχετικα αρκετα καλες πρωτες υλες...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Billys51

> Προσωπικά πολλά φουσκώματα μου έφερνε η συγκεκριμένη, συν το ότι είχα και αλλεργική αντίδραση με δερματικά εξανθήματα...Μόλις τη σταμάτησα βέβαια υποχώρησαν, αλλά αν ένα συμπλήρωμα πρωτεΐνης φέρνει τα παραπάνω συμπτώματα σε τόσους πολλούς, όπως παρατηρεί κανείς διαβάζοντας το τόπικ εξ αρχής, μεταξύ των οποίων και εγώ, τότε πως μπορεί κανείς να αξιολογήσει θετικά αυτήν την πρωτεΐνη, αν αναλογιστεί κανείς, μάλιστα, πως ο οποιοσδήποτε, όπως είναι λογικό και φυσιολογκό, έχει και μια επιφυλακτική στάση απέναντι στην συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία, λόγω του ότι δεν προκύπτει από κάπου τόσο η αναγνωρισιμότητά της, όσο και η ποιότητα της......


Τα εξανθηματα στο δερμα ειναι ενα απο τα side effects της sucralose που ειναι στα συστατικα της.. Η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης.. αν καποιος βγαλει σημαδια  στο δερμα απο αυτο , αυτα θα φυγουν αν σταματησει να παιρνει πρωτεινες με sucralose ή μενουν για παντα?

----------


## Hamlet

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις ολους σας...παρολα αυτα, αν καποιος την εχει δοκιμασει για καιρο, ας μου απαντησει . η ερωτηση μου απευθυνεται σε οσους την εχουν δοκιμασει για καιρο. δεν ξερω ποσο πιο σαφης μπορω να γινω. ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Υπάρχει κάποιος που να την χρησιμοποιεί καιρό για να μου πει αν ειναι ικανοποιημένος απο το αποτέλεσμα ; Ρωτάω επειδη τώρα την αγόρασα και μπορώ να πω οτι ειμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος και απο την *διαλυτότητα* και απο την *γευση* (σοκολατα) .. Επίσης *δεν με φουσκώνει* , οπότε σκέφτομαι να πάω να αγοράσω και τον μεγάλο τον κουβά ...απλά θα ήθελα να βεβαιωθώ απο κάποιον που την έχει χρησιμοποιήσει αρκετά οτι δεν είναι μουφα ... thnx





> ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις ολους σας...παρολα αυτα, αν καποιος την εχει δοκιμασει για καιρο, ας μου απαντησει . η ερωτηση μου απευθυνεται σε οσους την εχουν δοκιμασει για καιρο. δεν ξερω ποσο πιο σαφης μπορω να γινω. ευχαριστω και παλι.


Για μένα αυτά ειναι τα τρία βασικά χαρακτηριστικά μιας ποιοτικής πρωτεϊνης.Από εκεί και πέρα ,εγω θα σου την συνιστούσα καθώς η Warriorlab εχει αξιοπιστα προϊόντα και προσωπικά έχω δοκιμάσει και χρησιμοποιήσει πολλά προϊόντα .

----------


## Hamlet

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απαντηση Πολύνικε !

----------


## Billys51

> Τα εξανθηματα στο δερμα ειναι ενα απο τα side effects της sucralose που ειναι στα συστατικα της.. Η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης.. αν καποιος βγαλει σημαδια  στο δερμα απο αυτο , αυτα θα φυγουν αν σταματησει να παιρνει πρωτεινες με sucralose ή μενουν για παντα?


ξερει κανεις?

----------


## antkoutr

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα και θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας.
Πριν από περίπου 1 εβδομάδα πήρα αυτή τη πρωτείνη από xtreme (πήγα για τη gold standard αλλα κλασσικά μου πρότεινε ο πωλητής αυτή, δεν ήξερα τότε).
Δεν είχα ξαναχρησιμοποιήσει πρωτείνη ούτε και κάποιο άλλο συμπλήρωμα πιο πριν.
Το θέμα είναι ότι από τη πρώτη μέρα που τη χρησιμοποιήσα είχα και έχω συνεχώς αέρια (που είναι γενικότερο σύμπτωμα από ότι κατάλαβα), οι ενεργήσεις μου έγιναν πιο σκληρές και "δύσκολες" αν μπορώ να το πω έτσι, ενώ σήμερα είχα κάποιες ενοχλήσεις στο στομάχι και όταν ενεργήθηκα πριν κάποιες ώρες είδα αίμα στη τουαλέτα (ή τελος πάντων κάτι βαθύ κόκκινο, δε νομίζω να είναι τα πατζάρια που έφαγα προχτές).
Έχει συμβεί και σε κάποιον άλλον αυτό (είτε με τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη είτε γενικότερα με τις πρωτείνες ορού γάλακτος)? Είναι κάποια αλλεργική αντίδραση? Μήπως είναι αλλοιωμένο το προιόν? Πρέπει να επισκευτώ κάποιον γιατρό?
Παίρνω μισό σκουπ κάθε πρωί με 200 ml γάλα και 1 σκουπ μετά από κάθε προπόνση (και μετά από 1 ώρα τρώω).
Είμαι αρκετά φοβισμένος αυτή τη στιγμή οπότε όποιος ξέρει ας απαντήσει, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Billys51

σταματα την πρωτεινη για 5 μερες..Αν φυγουν οι ενοχλησεις που εχεις σημαινει οτι σε πειραζε αυτη η πρωτεινη..Αν οχι τοτε πανε σε καποιον γιατρο..Με το θεμα πρωτεινη δυστυχως δεν θα μπορεις να την επιστρεψεις πισω λογικα...μακαρι να μπορουσες να την δωσεις πισω κ να παρεις καποια αλλη..επισης ελεγξε την ημερομηνια ληξης

----------


## alexandro7

Λογικα ειναι απο τα παντζαρια αλλα κατεμε καλα να παθεις κ εσυ κ ολη η πιτσιρικαρια που εχει παθει τρελα με τα συμπληρωματα και παιρνουν αβερτα οτι τους λεει ο καθενας!!!Δεν θελω να επεκταθω λεγοντας για ελεγχους και διαφορα αλλα τετοια γιατι κλασσικα θα αρχισουν σχολια τ στυλ ξερεις τ εχει μεσα το γαλα,το σουβλακι κ οτι αλλο τροφιμο τραβαει η ορεξη σου!!ηδη ειναι οι τροφες μας ολες αχρηστες το να προσθετω κι αλλα στην υγεια μου χωρις να ξερω καν τι ειναι δεν το κανω..γνωμη μου ειναι αποφυγε τα οσο μπορεις και ριξε τα λεφτα σου στο απλο φαγητο...στοχευσε σε κρεατικα ελευθερας βοσκης,ψαρια,γαλακτοκομικα βιολογικα(οχι γαλα μακρια) και λαχανικα επισης βιολογικα με κυριως εμφαση στα φυλλωδη(μαρουλι,σπανακι,λαχανο)και στα σταυρανθη(μπροκολο,βρυξελλων,κοκκινο)...αλλα το κλειδι σε ολο αυτο ειναι να καταλαβεις οτι καθε συμπληρωμα ειναι βιοχημικα φτιαγμενα(σε εργαστηριο) και οχι ελέυθερα οπως τα εχει η φυση!!!!

----------


## Billys51

παντως η συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια δεν ειναι και οτι πιο αξιοπιστο..προτιμησε καποια ποιο γνωστη κ διασημη εταιρεια την επομενη φορα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## antkoutr

> Λογικα ειναι απο τα παντζαρια αλλα κατεμε καλα να παθεις κ εσυ κ ολη η πιτσιρικαρια που εχει παθει τρελα με τα συμπληρωματα και παιρνουν αβερτα οτι τους λεει ο καθενας!!!Δεν θελω να επεκταθω λεγοντας για ελεγχους και διαφορα αλλα τετοια γιατι κλασσικα θα αρχισουν σχολια τ στυλ ξερεις τ εχει μεσα το γαλα,το σουβλακι κ οτι αλλο τροφιμο τραβαει η ορεξη σου!!ηδη ειναι οι τροφες μας ολες αχρηστες το να προσθετω κι αλλα στην υγεια μου χωρις να ξερω καν τι ειναι δεν το κανω..γνωμη μου ειναι αποφυγε τα οσο μπορεις και ριξε τα λεφτα σου στο απλο φαγητο...στοχευσε σε κρεατικα ελευθερας βοσκης,ψαρια,γαλακτοκομικα βιολογικα(οχι γαλα μακρια) και λαχανικα επισης βιολογικα με κυριως εμφαση στα φυλλωδη(μαρουλι,σπανακι,λαχανο)και στα σταυρανθη(μπροκολο,βρυξελλων,κοκκινο)...αλλα το κλειδι σε ολο αυτο ειναι να καταλαβεις οτι καθε συμπληρωμα ειναι βιοχημικα φτιαγμενα(σε εργαστηριο) και οχι ελέυθερα οπως τα εχει η φυση!!!!


1) Δεν είναι από τα πατζάρια. Έτρωγα πατζάρια (βιολογικά, δικά μας) 5 μέρες συνεχόμενα μέχρι να τελειώσουν προχτές χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Θα ήταν πολύ παράξενο να συνέβη αυτό σήμερα 2 μέρες μετά.
2) Έχεις δίκιο γενικά σε αυτό που λες, και εγώ ήμουν αρκετά διστακτικός για πολύ καιρό. Αλλά για τη πρωτείνη ειδικά τη παίρνει όλος ο κόσμος χρόνια τώρα, δε νομίζω να υπαρχει τόσο πρόβλημα.

----------


## alexandro7

και ολος ο κοσμος τρωει τηγανητα,ντονατς,λουκανικα και καπνιζει αν το παμε ετσι...πιστευεις οτι επειδη καταναλωνονται απο τοσο πληθος ειναι αθωα?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα.
> 
> Έχω ένα πρόβλημα και θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας.
> Πριν από περίπου 1 εβδομάδα πήρα αυτή τη πρωτείνη από xtreme (πήγα για τη gold standard αλλα κλασσικά μου πρότεινε ο πωλητής αυτή, δεν ήξερα τότε).
> Δεν είχα ξαναχρησιμοποιήσει πρωτείνη ούτε και κάποιο άλλο συμπλήρωμα πιο πριν.
> Το θέμα είναι ότι από τη πρώτη μέρα που τη χρησιμοποιήσα είχα και έχω συνεχώς αέρια (που είναι γενικότερο σύμπτωμα από ότι κατάλαβα), οι ενεργήσεις μου έγιναν πιο σκληρές και "δύσκολες" αν μπορώ να το πω έτσι, ενώ σήμερα είχα κάποιες ενοχλήσεις στο στομάχι και όταν ενεργήθηκα πριν κάποιες ώρες είδα αίμα στη τουαλέτα (ή τελος πάντων κάτι βαθύ κόκκινο, δε νομίζω να είναι τα πατζάρια που έφαγα προχτές).
> Έχει συμβεί και σε κάποιον άλλον αυτό (είτε με τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη είτε γενικότερα με τις πρωτείνες ορού γάλακτος)? Είναι κάποια αλλεργική αντίδραση? Μήπως είναι αλλοιωμένο το προιόν? Πρέπει να επισκευτώ κάποιον γιατρό?
> Παίρνω μισό σκουπ κάθε πρωί με 200 ml γάλα και 1 σκουπ μετά από κάθε προπόνση (και μετά από 1 ώρα τρώω).
> Είμαι αρκετά φοβισμένος αυτή τη στιγμή οπότε όποιος ξέρει ας απαντήσει, ευχαριστώ.


Oι δοσολογίες που παίρνεις είναι πολύ μικρές για να σου δημιουργήσουν άμεσα τετοιο πρόβλημα.
Ετσι όπως το περιγράφεις, ή εχεις καποια δυσανεξια στην λακτόζη (το εχεις ψάξει; ) ή καποια δυσανεξία γενικότερη.
Τωρα αν ο οργανισμός σου είναι τοσο παρθενος σε συμπληρώματα και μαθημένος σε φυσικές τροφές, θα ισχύει μονο αν δεν τρως ετσι κι αλλιώς επεξεργασμένες τροφές,συσκευασμενες κτλ. ειδάλλως ο οργανισμός ειναι εκπαιδευμένος να αφομοιώνει.

----------


## djroof

Λοιπόν... μετά απο καιρό προπόνησης είπα να δοκιμάσω αυτή την πρωτείνη ΜΟΝΟ μετά την προπόνηση. Πήρα τα 500gr (για να δοκιμάσω) και μπορώ να πώ οτι απο τα προβλήματα του στυλ φουσκώματα, αέρια κτλ δεν είχα τίποτα. Απο το θέμα προπόνησης μπορώ να πώ ένα 10-20% ναι με βοήθησε στο να ανεβάσω κιλά, αντοχή κτλ

Το θέμα μου είναι επειδή τελειώνει τώρα (1-2 δόσεις ακόμα) και θέλω να πάρω μια Whey... πέρασα πολλές ώρες εδώ και γενικά στο google για τη Warriorlab και μπορώ να πώ έχω "τρομάξει" κάπως με αυτά που διαβάζω, απο θέματα εταιρείας και μόνο.

Προτείνετε να πάρω την ίδια που έχω δοκιμάσει ή να πάω κάπου αλλού? Θέλω μόνο για μετά την προπόνηση Whey.


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## liveris

ανεβασες κιλα κ αντοχη με την πρωτεινη?? :01. Unsure: 

 ενημερωσου πρωτα καλυτερα για τα συμπληρωματα κ μετα τα ξεκινας.. :01. Wink:

----------


## djroof

> ανεβασες κιλα κ αντοχη με την πρωτεινη??
> 
>  ενημερωσου πρωτα καλυτερα για τα συμπληρωματα κ μετα τα ξεκινας..


καλά μη νομίζεις κάτι τρομακτικό οτι πλακώθηκα στα κιλά, έκανα άλλα 10 σετ έγινα σούπερ και τέτοια, αλλά μια μικρή διαφορά την είδα ως την αντοχή σίγουρα, συνέπαισε με την περίοδο αυτή που την έπερνα μόνο μετά την προπόνηση, οπότε η "αποθεραπεία" της πίεσης των μυών μετά την προπόνηση ίσως να έχει βάλει στο ελάχιστο το "χεράκι" της.

Επίσης λόγω της εργασίας μου τα γεύματα μου είναι πολύ παράξενα (το έχω αναλύσει σε άλλο θέμα) και η καθημερινή πρωτείνη μου είναι λιγότερο απο όσο πρέπει να πάρω, οπότε σίγουρα τη χρειάζομαι αν και τώρα τελευταία προσπαθώ (και μέσα απο τις συνταγές στο forum) να το φτιάξω και να πέρνω απο τη φύση οτι πιο πολύ μπρώ.

----------


## billy89

Δεν είναι εργογόνο συμπλήρωμα η πρωτείνη η διαφορά που βλέπεις είναι από την προσαρμογή σου στην προπόνηση. Όχι ότι είναι άχρηστη κάθε άλλο απλώς δε σου δίνει ορατή διαφορά όπως πχ η κρεατίνη.

----------


## liveris

σορυ αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω αυτα που λες..αποθεραπεια της πιεσης των μυων??!!! :01. Unsure: 

παντως η πρωτεινη δεν θα σου δωσει αντοχη ουτε θα σε ανεβασει κιλα στον παγκο..το 1σκουπ που λες οτι παιρνεις ειναι σαν να τρως λιγο κοτοπουλο  παραπανω την μερα η 3 αυγα περιπου...λες με 3 αυγα να ανεβεις 20% στην προπονηση οπως γραφεις?? :01. Wink:

----------


## djroof

> Δεν είναι εργογόνο συμπλήρωμα η πρωτείνη η διαφορά που βλέπεις είναι από την προσαρμογή σου στην προπόνηση. Όχι ότι είναι άχρηστη κάθε άλλο απλώς δε σου δίνει ορατή διαφορά όπως πχ η κρεατίνη.


Ξέρεις γιατί μου έκανε εντύπωση και το γράφω. Απο ΟΚΤ-ΔΕΚ οι προπονήσεις μου ηταν σταθερές σε βάρη και η αντοχή οχι τόσο καλή. Έκανα ένα διάλλειμα 1 μήνα και κάτι ψιλά και ξαναξεκίνησα πάλι, τώρα έγινε και αυτή η αλλαγή που όπως είπα συναίπεσε με το συμπλήρωμα, για αυτό το ανέφερα επειδή μου έκανε αυτό εντύπωση. Εννοείτε πως με το συμπλήρωμα δεν γίνεσαι superman ή ironman γιατί είναι απλά ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ, απλώς δεν γνωρίζω πως μπορεί μια ενεργειακή αλλαγή να αλλάξει τον οργανισμό, γιατί σίγουρα μέχρι τη Whey έπερνα αρκετά λιγότερες πρωτείνες κτλ. Τώρα που έβαλα κάτι στόχους τώρα αλλάζω τη διατροφή μου (βρώμη, αυγά, χορταρικά κτλ)  :01. Wink:

----------


## djroof

> σορυ αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω αυτα που λες..*αποθεραπεια της πιεσης των μυων*??!!!
> 
> παντως η πρωτεινη δεν θα σου δωσει αντοχη ουτε θα σε ανεβασει κιλα στον παγκο..το 1σκουπ που λες οτι παιρνεις ειναι σαν να τρως λιγο κοτοπουλο  παραπανω την μερα η 3 αυγα περιπου...λες με 3 αυγα να ανεβεις 20% στην προπονηση οπως γραφεις??



ναι πρίν πάρω ρώτησα 1-2 φίλους που ασχολούντε πιο πολύ απο εμένα με τα γυμναστήρια κτλ (όχι φουσκωτούς που λέμε) και επίσης διάβασα σε πολλές whey να το αναφέρουν αυτό για αποθεραπεία μυών, με λογική να κάνεις καλύτερες προπονήσεις. Εάν δεν ισχύει αυτό fuck λένε λαλακίες τι να κάνουμε μαθαίνουμε.

Όσο για το κοτόπουλο ή τα 3 αυγά ναι όντως δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για τα βασικά...οπότε δεν τα πέρνω. Επίσης το 20% που λέω είναι στα δικά μου μάτια και μια πες το αυταπάτη που μπορεί να έχω, άλλος έμπειρος μπορεί να το έλεγε 1-2% οπότε μην "κρατιέσαι" απο το 20% είναι καθαρά το πως νιώθει και το βλέπει ο καθένας και βάζει ο καθένας δικό του δείκτη  :01. Wink:

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Όταν η πλημμελής λήψη της πρωτείνης,γίνει επιμελής ανεβαίνεις σε δύναμη. Πέρυσι τέτοιο καιρό,από αδιάφορη διατροφή φρόντισα τη ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης (σε υδατάνθρακα ήμουν χαμηλά λόγω γράμμωσης) και ανέβηκα πάρα πολύ σε δύναμη και ειδικά σε διάπλαση. Το σώμα μου άλλαξε ραγδαία μέσα σε δυο μήνες και έβλεπα συνεχή βελτίωση για κάνα 4μηνο. Και είχα καμιά 12αρια (και παραπάνω) χρόνια προπόνησης στη πλάτη μου. Οπότε μην αποπαίρνετε όσους δηλώνουν παρόμοια πράγματα. Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει πολλές φορές. 
Τώρα που κάνω διατροφή ένα χρόνο ασταμάτητα και επιμελώς,ναι δεν βλέπω πλέον διαφορές παρά μόνον σε εξαιρετικά μεγάλο βάθος χρόνου. Για όσους όμως κάνουν διατροφή σταθερά και επιμελώς,θα τους προκαλούσα να σταματήσουν να λαμβάνουν την επαρκή ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης (είτε από διατροφή -είτε από συμπλήρωμα) και να δούμε αν αντίστροφα πέσουν ή όχι σε δύναμη. Είμαι σίγουρος πως θα πέσουν σε δύναμη σε βάθος μήνα-διμήνου-άντε τριμήνου από την εμπειρία που έχω σχηματίσει. Πείραμα: Ας μείνουν εκτός διατροφής ή συμπληρωμάτων (ώστε να μην λαμβάνουν τη προβλεπόμενη ποσότητα πρωτ) για κάνα χρόνο και μετά ας ξαναρχίσουν την προβλεπόμενη λήψη πρωτεΐνης. Θα ανέβουν σε δύναμη;; Σίγουρα ναι.
Τώρα για την άνω περίπτωση με 500 γρ τσουβαλάκι και ένα σκουπ τη μέρα,δε μπαίνω καν στον κόπο να το αξιολογήσω,αλλά την ως άνω περιγραφή μου την υποστηρίζω και την έχω αποδείξει με φωτογραφίες μου και με άτομα που γυμναζόμαστε μαζί. Όσοι δεν έπαιρναν ΠΟΤΈ (ή σπάνια) πρωτείνη, και εν τέλη πήραν,ανέβηκαν σε δύναμη και διάπλαση. Τέλος με αυτό.

----------


## billy89

Και για πες, ποια είναι δηλαδή η επαρκής πρόσληψη πρωτείνης? 1 γρ ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους? 1,5? 2? 2,5? Αν δηλαδή εγώ παίρνω 100 γρ πρωτείνη την ημέρα από στερεό φαγητό και συμπληρώσω ένα ρόφημα πρωτείνης των 20 - 20 κάτι γραμμαρίων θα ανέβω σε δύναμη? 

Αυτά που λες δεν υποστηρίζονται από πουθενά ξαναλέω η πρωτείνη δεν είναι εργογόνο συμπλήρωμα αν έχεις αντίθετη άποψη να μου πεις με ποια διαδικασία η πρωτείνη αυξάνει τη δύναμη (όπως πχ η κρεατίνη που αναπληρώνει το ATP).

Και μιας και έπιασες τα προσωπικά παραδείγματα να σου πω το εξής: Για χρόνια γυμναζόμουν με ένα φίλο μου και ήμασταν περίπου στα ίδια επίπεδα. Σε κάποια φάση εγώ ξεστραβώθηκα και ξεκίνησα διατροφή + συμπληρώματα ενώ αυτός όχι και παράλληλα συνεχίζαμε προπονήσεις. Ημερησίως μπορεί να έπαιρνα και τα διπλάσια γραμμάρια πρωτείνης από αυτόν που έκανε τυπική ελληνική - μεσογειακή διατροφή. Ενώ λοιπόν σε διάπλαση με τον καιρό τον ξεπέρασα κατά πολύ, σε δύναμη παραμείναμε ακριβώς στα ίδια επίπεδα και μάλιστα ανεβαίναμε σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα σε όλες τις ασκήσεις.

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Και για πες, ποια είναι δηλαδή η επαρκής πρόσληψη πρωτείνης? 1 γρ ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους? 1,5? 2? 2,5? Αν δηλαδή εγώ παίρνω 100 γρ πρωτείνη την ημέρα από στερεό φαγητό και συμπληρώσω ένα ρόφημα πρωτείνης των 20 - 20 κάτι γραμμαρίων θα ανέβω σε δύναμη? 
> 
> Αυτά που λες δεν υποστηρίζονται από πουθενά ξαναλέω η πρωτείνη δεν είναι εργογόνο συμπλήρωμα αν έχεις αντίθετη άποψη να μου πεις με ποια διαδικασία η πρωτείνη αυξάνει τη δύναμη (όπως πχ η κρεατίνη που αναπληρώνει το ATP).
> 
> Και μιας και έπιασες τα προσωπικά παραδείγματα να σου πω το εξής: Για χρόνια γυμναζόμουν με ένα φίλο μου και ήμασταν περίπου στα ίδια επίπεδα. Σε κάποια φάση εγώ ξεστραβώθηκα και ξεκίνησα διατροφή + συμπληρώματα ενώ αυτός όχι και παράλληλα συνεχίζαμε προπονήσεις. Ημερησίως μπορεί να έπαιρνα και τα διπλάσια γραμμάρια πρωτείνης από αυτόν που έκανε τυπική ελληνική - μεσογειακή διατροφή. Ενώ λοιπόν σε διάπλαση με τον καιρό τον ξεπέρασα κατά πολύ, σε δύναμη παραμείναμε ακριβώς στα ίδια επίπεδα και μάλιστα ανεβαίναμε σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα σε όλες τις ασκήσεις.


Για πες;; Με εξετάζεις δηλαδή; Να αγχωθώ;
Διάβασε αν επιθυμείς ξανά τι ερωτήσεις έθεσα παραπάνω. Δες το σαν εργασία για το σπίτι,δε κάνει κακό. 
1)Σταματάς κάθε διατροφή (πρωτεϊνούχα) και κάθε συμπλήρωμα ενώ συνεχίζεις τα βάρη. Τρως "ότι να'ναι". Όχι Μεσογειακά. Τρως σουβλάκια,παγωτά,κρουασάν,πίνεις μπύρες,κάνα παστίτσιο,καμιά φασολάδα,μακαρονάδες,κάνα παϊδάκι και γενικά ότι ένας τυχάρπαστος όπου τρώει ΑΝ προλάβει και Ό,ΤΙ βρει μπροστά του αρκεί να το γουστάρει. Θα πέσεις σε δύναμη και υπερτροφία;
2)Από την παραπάνω φάση που περιγράφω,αν ξαφνικά προσαρμοστείς στις απαιτήσεις του αθλήματος (ελπίζω να μη χρειαστείς να σου μάθω την Α-Β,ε :01. Wink: ,και είσαι κομπλέ σε όλα τα μάκρος κτλ,θα ανέβεις σε δύναμη και διάπλαση;;
ΥΣ.: Ελπίζω να μη νομίζεις πως είναι συνυφασμένη η διάπλαση με τη δύναμη,αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι δα και άσχετα μεταξύ τους.

----------


## billy89

Φίλε το υφάκι σου όχι σε μένα. Παραπάνω γράφουμε χιλιοειπωμένα και χιλιοαποδειγμένα πράγματα στο παιδί και έρχεσαι εσύ να ποστάρεις τις προσωπικές σου εμπειρίες και να μας κάνεις μάθημα. Αυτό ξέρεις πώς λέγεται? BROSCIENCE! Αυτά που λες μόνο σε διαφημίσεις πρωτείνης σε περιοδικά τα έχω δει που υποστηρίζουν ότι με τη δική τους πρωτείνη θα ανεβάσεις 10 κιλά στον πάγκο ή θα προσθέσεις από 5 εκατοστά σε στήθος και χέρια! Αυτές είναι οι πηγές σου?

Αν δεν είναι αυτές οι πηγές σου σε ξαναρωτάω: Με ποια διαδικασία η πρωτείνη αυξάνει τη δύναμη?

Και για να απαντήσω στις ερωτήσεις σου:

1) Αν τρως ότι να ναι αλλά τρως αρκετές θερμίδες ΔΕ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ. Μπορεί να γίνεις χοντρός από τις έξτρα θερμίδες, μπορεί να μην έχεις την ανάπτυξη που θα είχες με μεγαλύτερη πρόσληψη πρωτείνης αλλά αυτά είναι θέματα διάπλασης. Στη δύναμη δε θα δεις διαφορά.

Θα πέσεις σε δύναμη μόνο αν κόψεις το φαί και κινείσαι υποθερμιδικά.

2) Αν επανέλθεις σε διατροφή θα ανέβεις σε διάπλαση όχι σε δύναμη. 

Για να εξηγούμαστε, μιλάμε τώρα για εμφανείς διαφορές στην δύναμη όχι αυτές που ούτως ή άλλως θα είχες από την πρόοδο μέσω της προπόνησης. Να ξεκινήσεις δηλαδή πρωτείνη και να δεις αμέσως πχ ένα 5-10% πάνω σε κιλά.

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Φίλε το υφάκι σου όχι σε μένα. Παραπάνω γράφουμε χιλιοειπωμένα και χιλιοαποδειγμένα πράγματα στο παιδί και έρχεσαι εσύ να ποστάρεις τις προσωπικές σου εμπειρίες και να μας κάνεις μάθημα. Αυτό ξέρεις πώς λέγεται? BROSCIENCE! Αυτά που λες μόνο σε διαφημίσεις πρωτείνης σε περιοδικά τα έχω δει που υποστηρίζουν ότι με τη δική τους πρωτείνη θα ανεβάσεις 10 κιλά στον πάγκο ή θα προσθέσεις από 5 εκατοστά σε στήθος και χέρια! Αυτές είναι οι πηγές σου?
> 
> Αν δεν είναι αυτές οι πηγές σου σε ξαναρωτάω: Με ποια διαδικασία η πρωτείνη αυξάνει τη δύναμη?
> 
> Και για να απαντήσω στις ερωτήσεις σου:
> 
> 1) Αν τρως ότι να ναι αλλά τρως αρκετές θερμίδες ΔΕ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ. Μπορεί να γίνεις χοντρός από τις έξτρα θερμίδες, μπορεί να μην έχεις την ανάπτυξη που θα είχες με μεγαλύτερη πρόσληψη πρωτείνης αλλά αυτά είναι θέματα διάπλασης. Στη δύναμη δε θα δεις διαφορά.
> 
> Θα πέσεις σε δύναμη μόνο αν κόψεις το φαί και κινείσαι υποθερμιδικά.
> ...


Σου μίλησα με το ανάλογο ύφος που μου μίλησες πρώτος,δηλαδή το μόνο ύφος που όπως αντιλαμβάνομαι είσαι σε θέση να καταλάβεις. 
Υφάκι είναι να μου μιλάς εσύ για επιστήμη.. "Έλα παππού να σου δείξω τ' αμπέλια σου". Πέραν τούτου,οι Άγγλοι λένε πως η πείρα χωρίς γνώσεις είναι καλύτερη από τις γνώσεις χωρίς πείρα. Και σε ένα φόρουμ όπου συζητάμε ελεύθερα και καταθέτουμε απόψεις και προσωπικές εμπειρίες για σωματική διάπλαση,εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να έχω μια ικανοποιητική δύναμη με τη βέλτιστη σωματική διάπλαση. Υπό αυτό το πρίσμα δεν επιθυμεί κανείς να γίνει χοντρός για να μη πέσει σε δύναμη. Δεν είμαστε powerlifters και το έχουμε υπόψιν μας αυτό. 
Σε σχέση με την "ότι να'ναι" διατροφή που περιέγραψα πιο πάνω (και προφανέστατα ισοθερμιδική ή ελαφρώς υποθερμιδική για να μη γίνεις χοντρός),αν διορθώσεις τα μάκρος βάση των αναγκών σου,θα ανέβεις και σε διάπλαση και σε δύναμη (λίγο ή πολύ,δεν εξετάζω αυτό). Και ποτέ δεν είπα ότι αν αυξήσεις τη πρωτεΐνη θα ανέβεις αμέσως  σε δύναμη. Αυτό που διαφωνώ είναι το να αποπαίρνεις κάποιον που σου καταθέτει ειλικρινώς πως ανέβηκε σε δύναμη,σε βάθος χρόνου,επειδή προσάρμοσε τις ημερήσιες ανάγκες του σε πρωτεΐνη. Το ανέβηκε "αμέσως" προφανώς και δεν ισχύει λόγω της πρωτεΐνης.αλλά (!!) πράγματι μπορεί να ανέβηκε (σχεδόν) "αμέσως" λόγω του φαινομένου πλασίμπο. Έστω κι έτσι,διαφωνώ καθέτως να τους γκρεμίζετε την θετική,για αυτούς(!!),επίδραση του φαινομένου πλασίμπο,η οποία είναι επιστημονικότατη. Μην τους γειώνετε απότομα. Αν το λένε και είναι ειλικρινής πάνω απ΄όλα με τον εαυτό τους,οφείλετε να το σέβεστε.

----------


## billy89

> δηλαδή το μόνο ύφος που όπως αντιλαμβάνομαι είσαι σε θέση να καταλάβεις.


Επιμένεις να μου κάνεις προσωπικά σχόλια χωρίς να ξέρεις τίποτα για μένα και ενώ βλέπεις ότι προσπαθώ να κάνω διάλογο. Το αντιπαρέρχομαι για τελευταία φορά.

Δεν είμαι μπετατζής φίλε μου και έχω το επίπεδο να διαβάσω και να κρίνω κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με το αν έχουν επιστημονικό έρεισμα ή όχι.

Μιας που ανέφερες τους powerlifters να σου πω ότι πολλοί από αυτούς δεν ενδιαφέρονται για την ημερήσια πρόσληψη πρωτείνης απλώς κάνουν μια "ότι να ναι" διατροφή πολλές φορές και με πολλά τσιτ με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχουν διάπλαση, αλλά μόνο δύναμη.

Τώρα με το Placebo effect τι να πω... μου τα γυρνάς εδώ! Φυσικά και υπάρχει και είναι επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένο και για μένα είναι και από τα σημαντικότερα πλεονεκτήματα των συμπληρωμάτων. Αλλά είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτά που έλεγες στην αρχή.

Η κρεατίνη για παράδειγμα δεν αυξάνει τη δύναμη σαν placebo, πραγματικά την αυξάνει. Και φυσικά όσο προπονείσαι θα αυξάνεις τη δύναμή σου είτε αργά είτε γρήγορα. Όχι άμεσα όμως, σε βάθος χρόνου. Αν ξεκινήσεις όμως λήψη κρεατίνης θα δεις διαφορά άμεσα. Αυτή είναι και η διαφορά του εργογόνου από το μη εργογόνο συμπλήρωμα που φωνάζω από το πρώτο ποστ.

Αν λοιπόν το επιχείρημά σου είναι το πλασίμπο τότε το δέχομαι αλλά με επιβεβαιώνεις και αναιρείς αυτά που έλεγες στην αρχή, ότι μπορεί κάποιος να δει πραγματική αύξηση της δύναμης από ένα συμπλήρωμα πρωτείνης.

Οπότε όταν έρχεται κάποιος στο φόρουμ και λέει "πήρα την τάδε πρωτείνη, είναι τέλεια, μου αύξησε τη δύναμη" τι να του πω ότι έχει δίκιο? Σκέψου και το άλλο, μετά αν δοκιμάσει άλλη μάρκα και το πλασίμπο έχει περάσει δεν θα δει διαφορά και θα τη βγάλει άχρηστη! Και γενικά θα σχηματίσει ως αρχάριος τελείως εσφαλμένη άποψη για τα συμπληρώματα δε θα ξέρει γιατί παίρνει το κάθε τι που παίρνει.

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Επιμένεις να μου κάνεις προσωπικά σχόλια χωρίς να ξέρεις τίποτα για μένα και ενώ βλέπεις ότι προσπαθώ να κάνω διάλογο. Το αντιπαρέρχομαι για τελευταία φορά.
> 
> Δεν είμαι μπετατζής φίλε μου και έχω το επίπεδο να διαβάσω και να κρίνω κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με το αν έχουν επιστημονικό έρεισμα ή όχι.
> 
> Μιας που ανέφερες τους powerlifters να σου πω ότι πολλοί από αυτούς δεν ενδιαφέρονται για την ημερήσια πρόσληψη πρωτείνης απλώς κάνουν μια "ότι να ναι" διατροφή πολλές φορές και με πολλά τσιτ με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχουν διάπλαση, αλλά μόνο δύναμη.
> 
> Τώρα με το Placebo effect τι να πω... μου τα γυρνάς εδώ! Φυσικά και υπάρχει και είναι επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένο και για μένα είναι και από τα σημαντικότερα πλεονεκτήματα των συμπληρωμάτων. Αλλά είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτά που έλεγες στην αρχή.
> 
> Η κρεατίνη για παράδειγμα δεν αυξάνει τη δύναμη σαν placebo, πραγματικά την αυξάνει. Και φυσικά όσο προπονείσαι θα αυξάνεις τη δύναμή σου είτε αργά είτε γρήγορα. Όχι άμεσα όμως, σε βάθος χρόνου. Αν ξεκινήσεις όμως λήψη κρεατίνης θα δεις διαφορά άμεσα. Αυτή είναι και η διαφορά του εργογόνου από το μη εργογόνο συμπλήρωμα που φωνάζω από το πρώτο ποστ.
> ...


Δεν είσαι μπετατζής,αλλά φέρεσαι σε εμένα σαν είμαι τέτοιος και δε πρόκειται να σου χαριστώ αν το ξανακάνεις.
Ξέρω πολύ καλά τι ενδιαφέρει τους powerlifters,όπως και τι ενδιαφέρει όσους ασχολούνται με τη σωματοδομική. Και δε σου τα γυρνάω με το πλασίμπο,μόνο αλλού αυτά. Έχω βαρεθεί να το λέω,αλλά θα το πω μια τελευταία φορά και αν το καταλάβεις καλώς. Αν κάνεις χρόνια βάρη στο 100% των δυνατοτήτων σου (όπως εγώ) με "ότι να'ναι" διατροφή υποθερμιδικά ή ισοθερμιδικά (γιατί ισο ή υποθερμιδικά;; για να μην γίνεις χοντρός) και μετά το γυρίσεις στη διατροφή ή/και σε συμπληρώματα που "πρέπει"/"που είναι σωστά",πιστεύω ακράδαντα πως θα βελτιωθείς και σε δύναμη (λίγο ή πολύ δεν με νοιάζει) και φυσικά σε σωματική διάπλαση. Πότε όλα αυτά;; Αμέσως;; Αύριο;; Όχι,εννοείται!,αλλά σε βάθος χρόνου (τι βάθος;; Εκτιμώ από μήνα σε μήνα-και ισχύει αυτό που μου αρέσει να λέω: Το bodybuilding είναι σαν την ομπρέλα που καρφώνεις στην άμμο,στην αρχή καρφώνεται εύκολα,αλλά στην συνέχεια όσο πιο βαθιά σπρώχνεις,τόσο πιο δύσκολα καρφώνεται).
Το πλασίμπο που ανέφερα είναι κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό και εσύ το μπέρδεψες. Αφορά την ως άνω περίπτωση που ο φίλος-η ανέφερε πως είδε αμέσως διαφορά. Και είμαι κάθετα (μα κάθετα!!!!) αντίθετος να γειώνετε απότομα και να ξενέρωνετε απίστευτα έναν άνθρωπο που σας λέει (ειλικρινώς) ότι ανέβηκε σε δύναμη,διότι του γκρεμίζετε κάθε θετική επίδραση του φαινομένου αυτού. Αν μετά βγάλει λαθεμένα συμπεράσματα που αναφέρεις,τότε να τους πεις ότι θέλεις,αλλά όσο βλέπω και όπου βλέπω να ξενερώνετε έτσι άτομα,πράγμα αντιεπιστημονικό,είναι λογικό να αντιδράω. Σαν κάπως σχετικό να σου αναφέρω πως σαν εν δυνάμει γιατρός (και σαν πιστός φυσικά),πίστεψε με φίλε μου δεν σκοπεύω ΠΟΤΈ να πω σε κάποιον ότι οι προσευχές σου δεν θα σε σώσουν από την ασθένεια σου. Όταν αφορά το "αμέσως" που λένε κάποιοι (άδολα και ειλικρινώς),οφείλεις να δείχνεις σεβασμό και να μην είσαι προπέτης (και μη  το πάρεις προσωπικά). Τέλος κουβέντας για μένα,είμαστε κατά πολύ εκτός θέματος.

----------


## Mikekan

Τους φάγατε τους μπετατζηδες!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Τους φάγατε τους μπετατζηδες!


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## spyros!

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα :01. Smile:  ,


Εχουμε καινουργιες εντυπωσεις απο Complete Whey Warrior Lab η Complete 8 Warrior Lab?

----------


## manolis.

καλησπερα σε ολους.εχθες μου εδωσαν την complete way της warriorlab.ηδη περνω αμινοξεα amino block 5000 της cybernetics και glutamine της ιδιας εταιριας.η ερωτηση μου ειναι.επειδη ειμαι καινουριος στο ολο θεμα συμπληρωματων και μπορω να τα περνω μαζι?δηλ η πρωτεινη ειναι οπως γραφει μεταπροπο.δηλ περνω ενα scoop μετα την προπονηση.το θεμα ειναι οτι επερνα πρωτα 2 ταμπλετες αμινο πριν την προπο και 2 μετα μαζι με 5g glutamine.και αμεσως χτυπαγα και 6 ασπραδια.τωρα ομως τι να κανω.να σταματησω τα αμινο και να περνω μονο μετα την προπο την πρωτεινη?η να τα συνεχισω και τα δυο.ρωτω γιατι οπως ανεφερα και πιο πανω ειμαι καινουριος στα συμπληρωματα και δεν ξερω αν ηπαρχουν παρενεργιες στο συνδιασμο και τον δυο.

***Yπήρχε θέμα για την Complete Whey, χρησιμοποιούμε την αναζήτηση πριν να ανοίξουμε νέο θεμα στην Αξιολόγηση.Bodybuilding.gr Team ****

----------


## Feth

Φάε 1/1,5 ωρα πριν πας προπονηση->Πήγαινε Προπονηση-> Τελος προπονησης πιες το shaker πρωτεΐνης-> Φάε στερεο γευμα μετα από κανα 40λεπτο ή ώρα ή ακομη και αμέσως μετα την προπονηση.
Τα αμινοξέα δεν μου φαινονται τόσο απαραίτητα δεδομένου ότι ακολουθείς την παραπάνω ρουτίνα, θα έχεις αρκετό ποσοστο αμινοξέων από το προπονητικο/μετα/ και το στερεο γεύμα.
Θέλεις όμως να παιρνεις και τα αμινοξέα? πάρτα, απλά δεν είναι απαραίτητα εκτός και αν εισαι σε γράμμωση και δεν έχεις φάει τιποτα τις 4-5 ώρες πριν πας προπονηση , κοινως εισαι τελειως άδειος με άδειο στομάχι.

----------


## manolis.

μαλιστα.αρα τα αμινο  και την γλουταμινη τα σταματω.αν καταλαβα καλα μου ειπες να παρω πρωτεινη και πριν τη προπο?επειδη ειναι μεταπρο δεν πειραζει?

----------


## manolis.

συγνωμη λαθος καταλαβα.μου ειπες να φαω 1 με 1,30 ωρα πριν .

----------


## manolis.

κοιτα λογω δουλειας τρωω κατα της 3.30.προπονηση κανω 6.30.το να φαω μου ερχετε λιγο δυσκολο.πιστευεις οτι το μεσημεριανο δεν με καλυπτει?

----------


## Feth

Μιλησα μονο για τα αμινοξέα, για την γλουταμινη δεν γνωρίζω που ακριβως αποσκοπει και πότε πρεπει να την χρησιμοποιείς συνεπώς περιμενε κάποιον που να γνωρίζει,
δεδομένου ότι έχεις φάει φαγητο με πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα πριν την προπονηση τοτε δεν το χρειαζεσαι το shaker πριν την προπονηση, πάρτο ακριβώς μετα την προπονηση σου και φρόντισε μετα την προπονηση να φάς επισης ένα στερεο γεύμα παρομοιο με το προπονητικο σου (με πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα καθώς και με λιπαρά το οποιο είναι τελειως προαιρετικο) :01. Wink:

----------


## Feth

> κοιτα λογω δουλειας τρωω κατα της 3.30.προπονηση κανω 6.30.το να φαω μου ερχετε λιγο δυσκολο.πιστευεις οτι το μεσημεριανο δεν με καλυπτει?





> κοιτα λογω δουλειας τρωω κατα της 3.30.προπονηση κανω 6.30.το να φαω μου ερχετε λιγο δυσκολο.πιστευεις οτι το μεσημεριανο δεν με καλυπτει?


Eξαρταται από το τι εφαγες, και την ποσοτητα που  εφαγες 
An nιωθεις πάντως πως έχεις ενέργεια τότε πήγαινε και κανε κανονικά την προπονηση σου.
Προσωπικά αν έχω φάει μεγλαο γευμα πηγαινω και εγώ μετα από 3 ώρες καπου εκει, αν μιλάμε για ένα γρηγορο προπονητικο κανα shaker πρωτεΐνης και τέτοια τότε μετά από κανα μισαωρο μια ώρα πηγαινω,

----------


## manolis.

Ωραια.τοτε θα σταματησω τα αμινο και θα συνεχισω με πρωτεινη μετα την προπο.τωρα οσο αναφορα την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που περνω απο τα φαγητα θα πρεπει να την μειωσω δεδομενου οτι περνω την πρωτεινη;παραδειγμα η ποσοτητα αυγον μου ειναι γυρω στα 8 την μερα(2 ολοκληρα τα αλλα ασπραδια).θα πρεπει να τα μειωσω;κατ αρχην τα 6 τα ετρωγα καπακι μετα την προπο.

----------


## Feth

> Ωραια.τοτε θα σταματησω τα αμινο και θα συνεχισω με πρωτεινη μετα την προπο.τωρα οσο αναφορα την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που περνω απο τα φαγητα θα πρεπει να την μειωσω δεδομενου οτι περνω την πρωτεινη;παραδειγμα η ποσοτητα αυγον μου ειναι γυρω στα 8 την μερα(2 ολοκληρα τα αλλα ασπραδια).θα πρεπει να τα μειωσω;κατ αρχην τα 6 τα ετρωγα καπακι μετα την προπο.


Εξαρτάται ποση πρωτεινη πρεπει να παιρνεις καθημερινώς για τους στόχους σου φίλε Μανώλη, αν υποθετικά η πρωτεινη που πρεπει να καταναλώσεις μέσα στην μέρα είναι π.χ 200 γραμμάρια και τα καταναλώνεις όλα από το φαγητο τότε μην παιρνεις πρωτεινη , αν από την άλλη κάποια μέρα για έναν χ,ψ λογο δεν μπορείς να φάς 200 γραμμάρια μέσω στερεου φαγητού τότε παιρνεις την πρωτεινη για να φτάσεις μέχρι τα 200.

Αν επαιρνες παλιοτερα αυγα μετα την προπονηση και τώρα που έβαλες και την πρωτεινη τότε είσαι μια χαρά δεν χρειαζεται να βγάλεις τίποτα δεδομένου ότι τρως εντός των θερμιδων για τον στόχο σου. (:

----------


## manolis.

Δικιο εχεις.παω με βαση τις πρωτεινες που θελω να καταναλωσω μεσα στην ημερα.σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια και συγνωμη για το ζαλισμα!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δοκιμη εχτες  ενα φακελακι δειγμα ,δωρο απο Αθλητη. Τελεια διαλυτοτητα κ γευση σε σοκολατα χωρις να μου αφησε μετα γλυκαντικη ''χημεικιλα'' στο στομα που προσωπικα  με χαλαει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ξαναδοκίμασα σε φακελάκι την γεύση βανίλια, καθώς συνηθως βανίλια παίρνω ή μπανάνα σε σκόνες αλλα είχα καιρό να χρησιμοποιήσω την συγκεκριμένη.
Η διαλυτότητα ειναι πολύ καλή, πλούσια σε υφή αραιώνοντας την με νερό, η δε γεύση θα την έλεγα διακριτική, όχι έντονη εννοώντας χωρίς περίεργα aftertaste.
Νομίζω ότι τα φακελάκια που έχουν καθιερώσει οι εταιρίες ειναι πολύ καλη λύση να δοκιμάσεις το προιόν πριν πάρεις ολόκληρο κουτί.

----------


## kostas kou

να κανω μια ερωτηση μαγκες, το κουτι των  2.27kg ποσες δοσεις βγάζει?

----------


## Feth

> να κανω μια ερωτηση μαγκες, το κουτι των  2.27kg ποσες δοσεις βγάζει?



74 servings

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Στις νέες συσκευασίες αναφέρονται πλέον τα servings μπροστά στο κουτί.

Παρακάτω βλέπετε τη νέα συσκευασία στο 1kg. Αργότερα θα έχουμε ανάλογη ετικέτα και στα 2270gr. Να πούμε επίσης ότι αυτές τις μέρες η Complete Whey είναι σε προσφορά στο e-shop και στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ και πολλοί σπέυδουν να στοκάρουν!

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Οι συσκευασίες refill είναι αυτές τις μέρες σε Πασχαλινή προσφορά στο e-shop. Δείτε το *εδώ.*

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Για λίγο διάστημα, μαζί με κάθε κουτί των 2270g, δώρο 5 δείγματα άλλων προϊόντων της WARRIORLAB.

Δείτε αναλυτικά την προσφορά στο e-shop *εδώ.*

----------


## TripleDH

Ωραία γεύση η white chocolate που δοκιμάζω τωρα, ειδικά με την βρώμη το πρωί, είναι ιδανικό ξεκίνημα ημέρας :05. Weights:

----------

